# Bulldog Adhesion Promoter



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

I never used it before , if im going to repaint a bumper do i have to spray bulldog over the primer and then apply the basecoat ? does anyone know ?



Thanks


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

the bull dog is made for the bare plastic.... so should be applied before the primer


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

should i also mix it in the clear so the paint could be more flexible ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Here you go homie:

Step 1: 
Prepare work area and secure bumper to appropriate fixture. Clean bumper thoroughly using Klean-Strip Prep-All Wax and Grease Remover.









Step 2: 
Wipe off Wax and Grease Remover with cloth, until dry. Apply Bulldog Abrasive Cleaner.









Step 3: 
Use a pad to abrade the area.









Step 4: 
Rinse thoroughly with plenty of water. (Important: Do not wipe surface with any type of solvent after rinsing.)









Step 5: 
Wipe dry using a clean cloth and air hose. Once the plastic is ready for Bulldog Adhesion Promoter (see box at top right), proceed with Bulldog application. If water beads repeat steps one through five. Then move the bumper to paint booth and clean using a tack cloth and air hose.









Step 6: 
Move bumper to paint booth and clean using a tack cloth and air hose.









Step 7: 
Once surface has been prepared, add Bulldog Adhesion Promoter to spray gun. Use 100% Bulldog for clear spray out or mix 90% Bulldog with 10% basecoat for visible color coverage.









Step 8: 
Apply two to three light coats of Bulldog Adhesion Promoter, allowing it to flash 3 to 5 minutes between coats.









Step 9: 
Apply basecoat wet on wet per manufacturer's instructions. Use Bulldog as a flex agent by adding a ratio of 1:4 Bulldog Adhesion Promoter with basecoat.









Step 10: 
Apply clear coat per manufacturer's instructions. Use Bulldog as a flex agent by adding a ratio of 1:3 Bulldog Adhesion Promoter with clear coat.


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

Thanks 95rangeron14z & Sin7 for the quick reply , so i should add it to the basecoat and the clear coat ?


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

sorry for all the dumb questions , this is my first time painting


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by K I N G_@May 4 2009, 07:09 PM~13783871
> *sorry for all the dumb questions , this is my first time painting
> *


yes sir.. 1:4 with your base and 1:3 with your clear


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 4 2009, 06:20 PM~13783972
> *yes sir.. 1:4 with your base and 1:3 with your clear
> *



oh ok thanks Sin7 i got it now just wanted to be sure i didnt want to mess anything up  


i got one more question :biggrin: , if i were to paint a motorcycle a kandy color which is a flexible , do i add bulldog to the base then add kandy alone then add bulldog to the clear ?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Too much thinking about FLEXING................................................




It flex's itself to a certain degree ...... Dont sit & twist your parts man !!!




So,,, NO ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, You dont need to use any bulldog nothing to any of your top coats .................. 

If this is your first time spraying - Way to go with trying to do kandies - It Takes nuts to do that so , dont get discourged if you fuck it up.........


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 5 2009, 12:31 AM~13788369
> *Too much thinking about FLEXING................................................
> It flex's itself to a certain degree ...... Dont sit & twist your parts man !!!
> So,,, NO ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, You dont need to use any bulldog nothing to any of your top coats ..................
> ...



I know people have told me its hard to do kandies but i figured its small parts so it might be a lil more easy , any advice you can give me ? 

Hey ive been keeping up with your thread nice work !!! keep killin it BlueBerry !!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by K I N G_@May 5 2009, 08:17 AM~13788798
> *I know people have told me its hard to do kandies but i figured its small parts so it might be a lil more easy , any advice you can give me ?
> 
> Hey ive been keeping up with your thread nice work !!! keep killin it BlueBerry !!!
> *



Don't be scared. Most people that I've seen try painting kandy for the first time are all tense and stiff and end up running the kandy. Be confident and spray that shit evenly without running.


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 6 2009, 05:47 AM~13800637
> *Don't be scared. Most people that I've seen try painting kandy for the first time are all tense and stiff and end up running the kandy. Be confident and spray that shit evenly without running.
> *


lol you read my mind i have nightmares about messing up the kandy :ugh: 

i think i spend most of the time worrying about it , i should just be confident and shoot it , 

Thanks tRiCk oR tReAt i will most def take that advice , if i dont mess it up i will post pics  

by the way you do great work :worship: , threads like yours and blueberry etc. really inspire me thanks


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by K I N G_@May 6 2009, 09:39 AM~13800821
> *lol you read my mind i have nightmares about messing up the kandy  :ugh:
> 
> i think i spend most of the time worrying about it , i  should just be confident and shoot it ,
> ...


thanks.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by K I N G_@May 6 2009, 06:39 AM~13800821
> *lol you read my mind i have nightmares about messing up the kandy  :ugh:
> 
> i think i spend most of the time worrying about it , i  should just be confident and shoot it ,
> ...


Once you get the spray gun in hand you will get a feel for the kandy. Play with the settings before hand with some thinner so you know what each knob does so you can fine tune it for best spray pattern. And yes dont tense up, do as my teacher always said "let your balls hang" and go at it. :cheesy:  

Practice on a plexi glass panel so if you mess up its no biggie. Start off from stage 1 and work your way up to the kandy. Maybe even get creative and start playing with some gold leafing and patterns on them :biggrin: That should get your feet wet with the process and get you ready to start doing motorcycles. Good luck.


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 6 2009, 07:03 AM~13800950
> *Once you get the spray gun in hand you will get a feel for the kandy. Play with the settings before hand with some thinner so you know what each knob does so you can fine tune it for best spray pattern. And yes dont tense up, do as my teacher always said "let your balls hang" and go at it. :cheesy:
> 
> Practice on a plexi glass panel so if you mess up its no biggie. Start off from stage 1 and work your way up to the kandy. Maybe even get creative and start playing with some gold leafing and patterns on them :biggrin: That should get your feet wet with the process and get you ready to start doing motorcycles. Good luck.
> *



Thanks those are good tips  ... i need to take baby steps ,in my mind im ready for patterns and leafing lmao but i will most def take it easy i know it will turn out better in the long run , Thanks bro for the tips :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 5 2009, 08:31 AM~13788369
> *Too much thinking about FLEXING................................................
> It flex's itself to a certain degree ...... Dont sit & twist your parts man !!!
> So,,, NO ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, You dont need to use any bulldog nothing to any of your top coats ..................
> ...




flex agent is NOT NEEDED in most cases......i never use it......

it's only for bumper covers if you take them off to spray them then reinstall them....

alot of people might not know this but flex agent evaporates eventually


----------

